# Very disrespectful donkey?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So I moved to a new barn a few weeks ago...my gelding is out with one other gelding....and a full size donkey (jenny? lol). At first she just liked to get in my way. Wouldn't move when I asked, I end up having to try and push her out of the way...she literally gets right in front of my horse and I and will stand there so we can't get past her. Well its progressed and gotten much worse. Today she was almost guarding my horse and trying to not let me go near him or take him out unless she got to come to. She actually RAN into me even..Its just dangerous. BO doesn't know what to do, shes had her since she was 6 months (4 now) and just cuddled her like a puppy dog...so she has no training. I just want her to respect my space and to be able to feel safe when getting my horse! I have permission to work with her, and I did the clinton anderson fundamentals with my horse, and have a great horse because of it...but I don't think they will work quite as well with her. I like the boarding situation and don't want to move again...but if I can't get this donkey under control I fear I'll end up getting hurt  HALP


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My mini donkey was spoiled rotten in her last home and never learned how to respect space growing up. She also gets very protective of "her" ponies. We found the only thing that worked with her was carrying a riding bat with a wide popper that makes a loud popping noise when you get her with it. Its the only thing she respects for some reason. If I am carrying it, she stands respectfully back. If not she is in my space. So if I want to collect a pony I make sure I am carrying. Now on the other hand - if I go halter her, she is a perfect angel as long as she has my 100% attention.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When I first read this, I thought it said "Very Disrespectful Monkey"!!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL I wish it was a monkey....that would be cute


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Hummm, I'm going to have to ponder this for awhile. It does sound like she's guarding your horse. Donks are often used as heard guards. They will not hesitate to take on something far bigger than they are. 
What I can tell you is must donkeys have more of a "fight" responce than a "flight" responce. Where as horses give to pressure, donkeys push back against it. I might run this past a donkey page that I belong to & see what they sugest.


----------



## elisie (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a mini that acts very protective around my mare - a lot like the behavior you explained. I carry a long driving whip with me, and it's long enough that he knows not to get in my space. I don't really hit him with it, I just slap the ground hard enough for it to make a sound and for him to notice (it did take a couple of pops on his rear for him to get it). As long as I have my whip, he knows he needs to back off and respect my space. (I'm not sure if whips spook your horse, my mare is very laid-back so she's ok with it). I don't know how effective teaching fundamentals would be if she's already matured and settled into the habit, but donkeys are very smart so she might pick up on it. The biggest thing to remember when you're training donkeys is patience, patience, patience. They're very quick to catch on and very smart, but they can be strong-willed and stubborn too...I'm convinced that half the time, they pretend not to understand just to get a kick out of it.  Good luck!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks littrella! I'd appreciate any help I can get. I was thinking of trying clicker training with her, done some with my horse and it worked well. Just not sure how to teach her get out of my space with the clicker lol!

I will try carrying a whip with me Elisie, thanks! I tried starting her on the fundamentals, just started with giving to pressure and disengaging the hind end..kept the lesson very short and sweet, and she kinda did well but I just dont know if it would be what she needs.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, some of the replys I have gotten from my donkey sight:

I twirl the end of a lead rope or (I use Parelli) my savvy string (goes on the horseman's stick). If it hits there nose (not hard) it's usually enough to get them to back away. I had trouble with one of my geldings (donkey) whenever I would lead another gelding back into the pasture. I just twirled the rope in his face to get him to back up so I could safely unhalter the donkey I brought in. Worked every time. Now I don't have any trouble. Just a thought

You can use your hands and voice too.  Melody http://www.donkeywhisperer.com

advise a vet check first...she could need her hormones checked. When they act aggressive or dangerous it is a big red flag that she may be stimulated by your gelding...sending her into this behavior. I had a paint that had to have an implant to keep her hormones level

Give the donkey some feed to eat whilst you get your horse? Take the time to put a halter on the donkey and tie it up whilst you get your horse? Donkeys love attention. Try giving her attention first? They love being scratched on the withers and also at the top of their tail. Make friends with her, and then get your horse? Maybe that's all she wants. Donkeys respond much better to positive training methods than negative reinforcement like Clinton Anderson uses.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I've tried twirling my lead rope, that gets me no where, even if it smacks her a few times, she just tries to get closer  Its always worked on other horses, I swear every barn I've been at theres ONE horse that's obsessed with Dexter. 

I'd love to check the hormones but not sure if BO would be on board with that  Maybe if nothing else works I could talk her into it.

The donkey actually has hay right there to eat, but leaves it to get in our way. I've tried ignoring her, or saying hi first, I get the same response from her either way  If I touch her in anyway she tries to just get closer.

The brat spotting me coming to get my horse and makes her way over to intercept









Andddd this is what I go through









She actually pushed her way between my horse and I while I was trying to lead him









Shes just..bad...I know BO wont pay for a trainer to come out, so I'm on my own


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha, this would be funny if it weren't so dangerous 

Since she's not yours, there's not a whole lot you can do without her owner and the BO being on board. 
Is moving your horse to a different paddock an option?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Nope  Its just the 3 of them there so they all stay together. Hopefully carrying a whip will work, just want to wait till she doesnt have a bunch of family visiting for the holiday and stuff...Don't want kids to think I'm killing the donkey


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you catch her and tie her up first, then get your horse, take him out, then untie her? I would try carrying a whip too.


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

If I felt I was in danger all 'h' would break loose on this donkey with a whip don't let him intimidate you take the offensive all he needs to learn is he's not the one making the decisions


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I think part of the problem with the whip will be that you have to be really careful with Dex (OP's horse). If you went out there going after the donkey it might really bother Dex? Then you would have two problems.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I think it's terrible that the BO won't take responsibility for her donkey and fix this. Why should you have to train her donkey to lay off? Seems like you might be better off somewhere else if that's an option.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

ecasey said:


> I think it's terrible that the BO won't take responsibility for her donkey and fix this. Why should you have to train her donkey to lay off? Seems like you might be better off somewhere else if that's an option.


Well, she would LIKE to do something, just doesn't know what or how. She grew up riding, then a few years ago bought a house with some land and adopted her paint and the donkey. The paint is a dead broke saint and the donkey she got at 6 months old. She just doesn't have the knowledge to fix the issue. At least she's willing to let me try working with her.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang Evilamc - what a pain in the butt of a donkey! I don't have any experience with Donkeys but a little training may go a long way. She is cute though!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Well today I brought my dressage whip out with me. First I tried hitting the ground, then started tapping her..lightly at first and gradually increasing until I got some type of response. I had to whack her so hard before she would even attempt to shift her weight! I rewarded her effort though then started again. I could never get her to do more then just slightly shift her weight!! I finally had it and just started really hitting the ground hard and that finally made her back up off us. Of course as soon as we were at gate to leave she comes running up to crowd us...I have her one good whack and that made her go away. I feel terrible but it's the only thing that's worked 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Evi!

Is this donkey actually running at you??? Or just coming up to you and being in your face because it wants attention from you?

I am asking this because when a donkey wants attention from you, it will come up close and personal. Donkeys have a very different sense of personal space to horses, or humans. You can see this when donkeys interact with each other - bonded donkeys literally live in each others' pockets. We have three donkeys who, when they want something, will crowd together in a row, side by side, touching shoulder to backside, and crane their necks at us making pitiful noises. :rofl: They did the same when we lived in a caravan in their paddock for a few months and they wanted vegetable scraps - all three heads and necks would come through the door together. Horses would never do that, they'd chase each other off!

Whenever our little blind donkey wants a scratch or a social interaction, she comes right on up to me and (gently) burrows her head and neck into me. She will stand like that for quite some time. Donkeys are funny animals, very touchy-feely compared to horses, and much more sociable - this really surprised us when we first got donkeys.

Whenever I cut the donkeys' hooves, the other donkeys will stand right around me and the donkey being trimmed, preferably touching me and each other. Little Sparkle does this even when I trim horses! She will slowly sniff my face while I am working, and even the hoof I am trimming:










I can move her aside with her halter, and as long as she is still able to touch another part of me or the horse, she will happily accept this. She is less enthusiastic about giving up contact altogether. I think it's in their nature to be like this, and it generally doesn't cause us any problems with our lot - they are so gentle.

So there may be some of that applying to your case as well. But, is she actually head-butting you, hurting you, threatening to kick?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sue said exactly what I was going to say - are you mistaking attention seeking for aggression?

My donkey will ALWAYS come up to me for a hug or a withers rub when I am doing with the horses in the field. If he's feeling more loving (or more lonely - I'm not sure which) he will lean into me. Donkeys are different from horses and it's easy to misinterpret their actions.

I second the suggestion to halter him up first. I also suggest that you have a session or two grooming him. He will love you forever for that - and then, assuming that this is NOT aggression, you should be able to just shove him out of the way when he is getting in the way.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Sometimes it's her wanting attention...but sometimes she actually is basically running up at me and squeezing between my horse and I to push me away from him  she was actually threatening to kick me yesterday when I was trying to take my horse out and she wasn't pleased about it.

After I put my horse back in I tried to make friends and gave her some soaked alfalfa cubes that my horse didn't finish. I don't want her to hate me but I don't want her to try and keep me from my horse. She kinda follows me pinning her ears when I'm walking him and trying to keep her back. Few times she's tried to grab at me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't try to bribe her with alfalfa - food bribes don't really work with donks, and alfalfa is NOT good for them.

I say stick to the one to one ground work. Groom - hug. Then some really tiny training. Halter and then walk on command - or back up - something small. Training is NOT like a horse, you need to exercise tons of patience.

I think, reflecting on what you have just added, that I would go for the back up command. It will serve you well in the field, and will help your communication with her.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

It's also good to remember that while a horse's instinct is to run for it when there is perceived danger, the donkey's is to stay put and use its wits. They like to stand and think a lot during training as well, and this has given donkeys the reputation of being "stubborn." When a donkey is just standing, it's not necessarily refusing, just considering the situation - that's what donkeys do. Patience is the key, like SR says. Lots of praise and positive reinforcement for learning and following instructions and displaying desired behaviour on request. Once they have learnt something and they think you're OK, they will respond really quickly to your requests. It won't always take ages, that's just at the start! 

You can use your own physical presence to back a donkey off you if it really is displaying aggressive behaviour, like nipping or kicking. You have to be unafraid and make eye contact and show you mean business. Stomping your foot at a donkey reinforces this, or kicking at the air, or slapping its backside with the flat of your hand with a nice bang, and obviously verbal reprimands. But like SR says, make a positive relationship with the donkey first, away from the problem behaviours; then this will be far more effective.

It's not your donkey, but hey, donkeys are good fun!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Look how wooly and friendly xD

OP, have you made any positive progress?


----------

